# Barracuda chuck



## LeChuck (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi folks.

I recently got a mini lathe from Harbor Freight. I think I want a 4-jaw chuck for it one of these days.

After spending a bit of time looking, it seems that the Barracuda ones from PSI would work well. I am more specifically thinking about the 2000C. What do you guys think about it? The 500C is cheaper but given the difference, it seems that the extra capacity provided by the 2000C (the maximum thickness of the dowels it can hold) makes it more interesting. The HF lathe has a 3/4-16tpi thread. The 2000C has a 1-8tpi thread and an adapter for 3/4, while it's the opposite on the 500C.

Also, the 2000C would be more appropriate in case of a lathe upgrade down the line (you never know), which seems an important thing to consider given the fact that the cheaper of the chucks is about what I paid for the lathe, and the 2000C is actually more expensive…

Thanks


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I almost went this route earlier this month, but decided to stick with the Delta 46-461 chuck that goes with the 46-460 lathe I just purchased. As far as I can tell PSI makes some good chucks, but I do admit that I am a rookie at this. I did buy all my turning tools and drill chuck fro PSI, though…


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

Which HF lathe did you get?
The 10" x 18" 5 speed or the smaller one?
My lathe is the 10" x 18" and it has a 1" x 8 TPI thread. 
The HF sales literature said 3/4×16, but it's wrong.
I got the Woodcraft equivalent to the PSI chuck and it fit just fine.


----------



## LeChuck (Jan 6, 2010)

It's the smaller, variable speed lathe, and it does have a 3/4-16tpi thread.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

I recently got the Barracuda 2, the 2000C. I'm really happy with it so far. I have the same Delta 46-460 as HM and have used this chuck both in forward and reverse with no problems, even though it doesn't have a set screw for reverse. It holds wood nicely. The t handle key is much easier than tommy bars. The plastic case it comes with is handy. It comes threaded for 1" 8TPI, but has a 3/4" 16TPI adapter. I highly recommend getting the #2 dovetail jaws if you do get it. The included #2 jaws tend to mar the wood.


----------



## LeChuck (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback Kreegan. Good to know that it works well.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

If this is your lathe, save your money and learn to use your faceplate. If really, have to have a chuck think skinny and lighter. Why lack of horsepower and distance between centers.

http://www.harborfreight.com/8-inch-x-12-inch-bench-top-wood-lathe-95607.html

These chucks might make more sense:

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CSC2000C.html
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/CSC500K.html

http://www.grizzly.com/products/4-Jaw-Chuck-For-Round-Pieces-3-4-x-16-TPI/G8783
http://www.grizzly.com/products/4-Jaw-Wood-Chuck-3-4-x-16-TPI/H6264

Actually tommy bar chucks make more sense on all mini lathes because they are lighter and compact do not decrease distance between centers as much as single key chucks. Single key chuck bodies little bigger and heavier. Some of those chucks recommended do not come with big jaw assortment not to worry. Do not need many for a lathe with only 8" swing.


----------



## LeChuck (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks Wildwood. The first chuck you link to is the one I was mentioning up there as a first choice.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a PSI for my Delta. I paid 90$ for it and I'll probably never really understand why anyone would pay more for a midi lathe chuck because I'll never need a bigger one for this lathe. You cant spin anything more than 11 inches around on a midi lathe so why spend a bunch of money on a huge chuck.


----------



## LeChuck (Jan 6, 2010)

I have a difficulty understanding some of the responses. Isn't the PSI chuck what I've been talking about from the start? It allows to grip things up to about 4 inches.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

I was agreeing with you, but the comment took on a life of it's own. Not enough coffee yet. 
I remember when I was trying to decide on a chuck and everyone was telling me I had to spend 200$ or more on some huge chuck. 
The place to spend the money is on a decent sorby chisel set with those removable ends. I have some on the way and a great piece of flaming box eldar waiting.


----------



## LeChuck (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks, it's a bit early in the morning 

I don't need to spend anymore than that, and my goal is not to turn bowls but to easily grip some smaller things that will be less than the capacity of the lathe in width and length. I think the PSI CSC2000C linked to above is what I need but wanted to confirm. The 500C is cheaper but the 2000C has a bit more capacity and would probably go to a bigger lathe if I do switch some day, so I don't think the savings are justified in this case.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

The 2000c is plenty for any midi lathe. You can do large bowls with it too.


----------



## LeChuck (Jan 6, 2010)

Well, it's done, ordered the 2000C from PSI as well as a drill chuck for the tail stock, which was on sale too (there's also a $10 off coupon that can be found online). Now I need to build a stand for the lathe.


----------



## dpoisson (Jun 3, 2010)

Just bought a 3000C for my small lathe (King KWL-1016: 10" swing, 16" between centers, 1/2hp).

I haven't picked it up yet (just called to reserve) and I'm having second thoughts. Am-I going to be limited by the size of small bowls I want to turn because the chuck itself is going to be too heavy?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I have the 3000C on my Rockler Excalibur 1/2 HP mini lathe. It's a fantastic chuck and I have no issues with its size and weight whatsoever.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

On mini lathes want to buy a chuck weighing 5 LBS or less. Not to worry too many scroll chucks out there fit the bill weight wise. If not mistaken Barracuda C series chucks weigh 3.5 lbs.

On a super mini Lathe like LeChuck's size and weight does matter. Look at the headstock, spindle size, and motor, and distance between centers.

There are a couple of heavy duty chucks weighing 8 to 10 LBS out there made by Axminster, Nova, Oneway, and Vicmarc, that might give you and your lathe fits.


----------



## dpoisson (Jun 3, 2010)

whew, thanks for the reassuring words Charlie


----------

